
The API wars – 16 years later - MayeulC
http://www.thelins.se/johan/blog/2020/08/the-api-wars-16-years-later/
======
MayeulC
(Incidentally, got this from my RSS reader, which is Nextcloud News).

That might be a way out. I am afraid moving the browser to being contained
inside a WASM runtime would mean losing a lot of optimizations, things like
zero-copy video playback, HW-accelerated SVG rendering, etc. One would still
need to provide a rather large API to interact with the system. And it would
definitely make it a lot harder to get started with web development if you
can't just show the source of the page and change it. Not sure what Richard
Stallman would say either (though I have a good idea given librejs).

Accessibility would also likely take a step back (though sign me up if you end
up providing CLI interfaces to your WASM webapps). In many ways, this would be
very similar to the Flash era of the web.

A lot of tradeoffs to navigate, but this isn't a bad idea.

